# GUI-Aufgaben



## CR7 (21. Jun 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob ihr konkret mal ein paar, GUI-Aufgaben habt, wie z.b. adressverwaltung (hab ich schon).

Google hab ich auch schon paar aufgaben gefunden, solch ähnliche hab ich aber schon gemacht..

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!

Gruß


----------



## Templarthelast (21. Jun 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem kleinen Text Editor?


----------



## MESSI10 (21. Jun 2012)

Oder mit einem Kalender?


----------



## CR7 (21. Jun 2012)

Hab ich beides schon..


----------



## ssoul26 (21. Jun 2012)

Na eine super Aufgabe finde ich, ist 4-Gewinnt Da hast alles drin. Ausgabe, Graphic, Thread etc..


----------



## Tomate_Salat (21. Jun 2012)

Game of Life
Conways Spiel des Lebens ? Wikipedia


----------



## Fant (21. Jun 2012)

Mühle, Dame, Schach, Mensch ärgere dich nicht, Kniffel/Yatzi, Turm von Hanoi, Sierpinski-Dreieck, Parkhausautomat, Black Jack, Einarmiger Bandit, Turnierplaner, Snake, Damenproblem, Knights-Turn, Funktionsplotter .... so schwer wird das doch wohl nicht sein, sich da ein paar Sachen zu überlegen?


----------



## raGe666 (22. Jun 2012)

ich hab mit Pacman angefangen und hab viel dabei gelernt


----------

